# Detailer's Domain: 2006 Volvo XC90 - Paint Correction, Engine, and Interior



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Requirements - Paint Correction, Interior Clean and Condition

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Aquartz Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- 1Z einszett Glanz Wax
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

Adam's Car Wash
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Aquartz Iron Cut
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System
Menzerna SF4000
1Z einszett Glanz Wax
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Engine
Uber Engine Detail Kit

Interior
1Z einszett ****pit
Sonax Upholstery Carpet Cleaner
Leather Master Plus Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior
Before









































































During

































































After

































































Engine - never been touched/cleaned for 6 years
Before

























After

















Before

























































Prep - Wheels, Tires, Wheel Wells, Wash, Iron Cut, NanoSkin AutoScrub

























Final touches

Pre Wow to clean up the trim and Black Wow to bring it back up.

















Grill cleaned up









After shot


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Great job, the interior looks awesome


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Good job fella's :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another great job Phil:thumb:

Mario*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------

